# Damaged Paw Pads...



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone have any experiance with dogs frequently removing the thick black skin of their main pads on their paws? It happened about a yr ago, ended up with his feet being bandaged up, and I put it down to cutting it on slate as we had spent the morning on Brighton Beach....

But it happened again yesterday at a local lake (i didnt see any glass, its a very well maintained park). He is obviously sore as hes not moving much, and seems pained when he does, i cant get him to a vets til Weds.. so am going to try pick up some vetrap on the way home

My main concern is how it could possibly have happened!! One paw is basically just red flesh where the skin is totally gone, the other is "flapping", so its not worn away, its like its been sliced off!

Both times were virtually the same, he was fine then all of a sudden, when the pain started i guess, he got very hyper and pulled horrendously when put on lead - desperate to get away from everyone and everything, then mental all the way to the flat; where he goes to bed and doesnt move. He didnt yelp while we were out, so I guess whatever happens doesnt hurt, just gets sore after a while...

Any ideas?? Anyone had similar experiances?? Il try get a photo of the damage when I get home


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

My old Spaniel has fairly sensitive paws. Trouble is once they have injured them they are a bugger to heal! have you got any paw boots for him to wear?

One problem I am always aware of at the seaside is barnacles... they can rip paws to shreds in a matter of seconds. Is there any rough tarmac at the park that may of acted a bit like a cheese grater? I assume sharp stones like flint could also cause that damage?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Nicki85 said:


> My old Spaniel has fairly sensitive paws. Trouble is once they have injured them they are a bugger to heal! have you got any paw boots for him to wear?
> 
> One problem I am always aware of at the seaside is barnacles... they can rip paws to shreds in a matter of seconds. Is there any rough tarmac at the park that may of acted a bit like a cheese grater? I assume sharp stones like flint could also cause that damage?


The park paths are pretty smooth; even those through the woods, after 6 yrs this is the first injury from there... its so strange!

Sadly Iv tried booties before, but he has such tiny paws they dont fit, even the smallest ones. Like pointey little pincers they are! Also tried baby socks, which was more successful, but i dont have any tap to secure them with! Gunna try pick some bandage tape.

Good to hear its not THAT uncommon, he must just have sensative pads like you say!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

One day my Ziggy was playing football with a group of lads on the hard area in the park, old concrete I guess. It became apparent after a while she wasn't moving right, so I stopped the game and saw all her pads were skinned from skidding on the concrete stuff. Had to carry her back to the car, and carry her into the garden for her toilets until they healed, where she would pee trying to balance on her claws. I bathed them a few times a day in tepid salty water with a bit of antiseptic in, but didn't bandage them. They need the air getting to them to heal cleanly, my vet said.
I'd had her entered in a week-long agility show that was due to start 2 days later. She couldn't run in that state, so it was about £120 in entry/camping fees down the drain.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Camrosa may help in the future not only does it heal and soothe it also acts as a barrier cream too
Sore paw problems

Dogs' paws can have a hard life. Camrosa Ointment has been used on sore paws and pads in domestic and working dogs. The ointment has also been successfully used as a barrier (on the pads) against the effects of acid soil, hard, frosted and polluted ground.

Camrosa - Dogs

I think you said that you had problems buying small enough boots SASS who make the sled dog equipment hand make various dog boots to measure that might be an anwer if you have only purchased off the shelf ones before, if you want to check that out here is the link, it explains how to measure etc.
- SASS Dog Equipment


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

My dog ripped her paw pads while she was running fast on pavement, as when she went to stop and look back to see where we were, she skidded along the pavement. She is always doing something silly like that, she has so much energy, she has cut her paw pads and even her heels before, when it occasionall happens, we just keep the cut/s clean and put a small amount of germoline on her.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Sled dog - those boots look perfect, I have ordered some buster dog socks, but those SASS ones look better...

Will also look at that Camrosa stuff!

He looks so uncomfortable  Poor boy

Ziggy/Doglove - He really seems to be in a lot of pain, I know leaving them to get air is best but I worry about infection, or him licking them raw (he is licking obsessivly atm ... do you think he could do himself more damage?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If he's licking them a lot, it would be best to cover them, but with something that air can pass through easily, like guaze. Put plastic bags over when he has to go out for toilet purposes.

These days, for pad injuries, I use socks that I make for my dogs out of that mesh lining you get in the sleeves of waterproof jackets, with a bit of fleece to pad the sole. They fasten onto the leg above and below the wrist or hock with velcro.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have to put camrosa on Teals paws at least once a month, hes always putting a slice in his paw somewhere.

If its bleeding, irritated, sore, bitten on human, dog, horse or guineapig in this house camrosa is my first call.


----------

